# AppStore et 2 pays



## radulno (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis en échange Erasmus en Angleterre et par conséquent, j'aurais besoin d'accéder à l'AppStore anglais pour les applications qui ne sont présentes que là-bas (voire avoir accès aux versions anglaises des apps style Amazon,...). J'aurais aimé savoir s'il y a un autre moyen que de créer 1 compte dans chaque pays (peut on en créer un avec la même carte de crédit d'ailleurs ?) pour éviter le switch. Je ne pense pas car je n'ai rien trouvé mais ce n'est quand même pas pratique. Apple pourrait penser aux gens vivant entre plusieurs pays.
Et est-ce que les switchs de compte (FR -> UK par exemple) ne veulent pas dire que les apps Fr par exemple disparaitront, avec iCloud et tout ? Parce que je voudrais continuer à utiliser des apps françaises en même temps (les jeux que je veux pas repayer, les apps de news,...) !


----------

